# Best Motor for the Job



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

ElectrifiedMonteSS said:


> Totally hypothetical situation..
> 
> So lets say I have a power source that can be tailored to any motor I may need to use for a specific application. The issue is that I don't know which motor to use..
> 
> ...


Hi Kevin,
I think you want a UQM PowerPhase 200:

http://www.uqm.com/propulsion_specs.php

Definitely the same or better performance than a Chevy 400 small block.

--corbin


----------



## ElectrifiedMonteSS (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Corbin..

For only being 12" long that looks to pack a big punch.. DoI dear ask what the cost of one of those is? LOL
I wonder if they could do out the other side to drive an ALT, PSP and VAC Pump.

Nice EV Bug you have there. Do you have a link to the build pictures?

Thx, 
Kevin


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

ElectrifiedMonteSS said:


> Thanks Corbin..
> 
> For only being 12" long that looks to pack a big punch.. DoI dear ask what the cost of one of those is? LOL
> I wonder if they could do out the other side to drive an ALT, PSP and VAC Pump.
> ...


Hey Kevin,
Yeah, they would be a great motor to use! Plus, it is AC, so you get high efficiency and regenerative braking. I don't know what the cost is; definitely over $20k for a single motor/controller combo. But, you didn't mention any specifications on what you were looking for, so I figured cost wasn't a factor 

Yeah -- I do have a build blog about my bug. My blog has all the info posted on it, including pictures from the restoration, painting, choosing components, battery box building, etc:

http://www.corbinstreehouse.com/blog/plug-bug/

It's blog style, newest posts on top. The first post is on this page:

http://www.corbinstreehouse.com/blog/plug-bug/page/7/


EDIT: You should see my motor post page. It covers most AC motor options available at that time.
corbin


----------



## ElectrifiedMonteSS (Feb 27, 2011)

LOL, Cost is always an issue. As soon as I seen the site I figured there would be some added zeros on the end of the proce tag.. That is only like 1/5 the cost of the Tesla Roadster.. LOL 

I have to relooik the info you send on the UQM PP200, but I'm sure it is a VDC Motor, not VAC..

Thanks for the site links. Now I can go check out your build..

Kevin


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

ElectrifiedMonteSS said:


> LOL, Cost is always an issue. As soon as I seen the site I figured there would be some added zeros on the end of the proce tag.. That is only like 1/5 the cost of the Tesla Roadster.. LOL
> 
> I have to relooik the info you send on the UQM PP200, but I'm sure it is a VDC Motor, not VAC..
> 
> ...


No, it's an AC motor and controller combo. 

corbin


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

First off, Corbin, I don't think you can actually buy that UQM inverter/motor combo. If you can get a price and availability commitment from them do let us know. 

As to the original question, an 11" series DC motor is going to be the best substitute for a classic American V-8. Loads of low-end torque but not too high a maximum RPM. Pair it with a 1000A or 2000A controller and you'll be cooking without gas. I'm not really going to recommend specific motors or controllers here, but I will say that even an extreme Z2K + WarP-11HV setup will cost about half what UQM wants for their combo and it will still deliver a much higher peak power. One nutcase dyno tested this combo and hit somewhere north of 500hp peak. Them's some serious numbers


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

Tesseract said:


> First off, Corbin, I don't think you can actually buy that UQM inverter/motor combo. If you can get a price and availability commitment from them do let us know.


Sure; I dug up the email then sent me ages ago (May 3, 2010). This is when I was researching AC systems. Here's the prices they quoted me. Is it worth the price, when compared to an 11" DC? Probably not. 

-corbin

----------

Hi Corbin,
We appreciate your interest in UQM. Single system pricing is as follows:

HiTor: $20,690
PowerPhase 75: $20,690
PowerPhase 125: $22,850
PowerPhase 145: $24,850
PowerPhase 150: $34,700

I've attached our spec sheets for your reference. Please let me know if you
have any questions and I will be happy to assist.

Thanks,
Dana


----------



## ElectrifiedMonteSS (Feb 27, 2011)

corbin said:


> Sure; I dug up the email then sent me ages ago (May 3, 2010). This is when I was researching AC systems. Here's the prices they quoted me. Is it worth the price, when compared to an 11" DC? Probably not.
> 
> -corbin
> 
> ...


Thanks for digging up the $$$ info on your info.. I guess there are some guys out there that can drop that coin on one of those awesome motors.. But for me, for that much $$$ he should be really happy to fix you breakfast as well! LMAO


----------



## ElectrifiedMonteSS (Feb 27, 2011)

Tesseract said:


> First off, Corbin, I don't think you can actually buy that UQM inverter/motor combo. If you can get a price and availability commitment from them do let us know.
> 
> As to the original question, an 11" series DC motor is going to be the best substitute for a classic American V-8. Loads of low-end torque but not too high a maximum RPM. Pair it with a 1000A or 2000A controller and you'll be cooking without gas. I'm not really going to recommend specific motors or controllers here, but I will say that even an extreme Z2K + WarP-11HV setup will cost about half what UQM wants for their combo and it will still deliver a much higher peak power. One nutcase dyno tested this combo and hit somewhere north of 500hp peak. Them's some serious numbers


That is an awesome # right there..


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

corbin said:


> ...
> PowerPhase 75: $20,690
> PowerPhase 125: $22,850
> PowerPhase 145:  $24,850
> ...


I don't know if you realize this, Corbin, but this pricing is so unrealistically high it is tantamount to saying they don't really want to sell you anything. That might be because they really don't want to (because of the headache factor of dealing with DIYers), or because they have nothing to actually sell. Hence why I asked for pricing _and_ availability.




ElectrifiedMonteSS said:


> That is an awesome # right there..


Ain't it, though? 

Mind you, Cafe Electric (maker of the Zilla Z2K) is our competitor, but we don't mind acknowledging that they do reign supreme on the drag strip. If you need high continuous power, however, we still hold the top spot there


----------

